# Probleme mit WDM Capture Treiber



## Spacemonkey (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme mit den WDM Capture Treiber von Asus.
Ich habe momentan eine alte Version der Capture Treiber und der Graka-Treiber drauf.
Hiermit kann ich Filme aufnehmen, doch sobald ich neue Graka-Treiber draufmache geht nix mehr.
Dann bekomme ich immer den selben Fehler namens code 10.
Das heißt der Capture Treiber kann nicht gestartet werden laut Gerätemanager.

Hat jemand dieses Problem auch schonmal gehabt und gelöst?
Ich habe schon stundenlang im Internet verbracht und noch nichts dazu gefunden was weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## server (23. Februar 2004)

Hast du vorher den alten Treiber deinstalliert?


----------



## Spacemonkey (23. Februar 2004)

Natürlich.
Ich habe es auch schon auf einem komplett neu installierten System ausprobiert.


----------

